# Bread pudding. NOT BREAD AND BUTTER PUDDING!



## Marc (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anybody have the carb count for bread pudding it is different to bread and butter pudding. I think it maybe a dish from the West Midlands but please do not be offended if I'm wrong.

Marc


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Never heard of Bread Pudding. What is it ?


----------



## HelenM (Feb 11, 2011)

Stratospheric I should imagine!
Stale bread, mixed fruit and sugar+ a bit of spice milk and egg, some people add suet which adds to the fat content.
If you make it yourself you can look up the carb counts for the bread, fruit, milk and sugar in the recipe add them up and divide by the number of portions.
(a quick google found livestrong suggesting that it had 52g carbs for a 110g portion, which sounds about right)


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

HelenM said:


> Stratospheric I should imagine!
> Stale bread, mixed fruit and sugar+ a bit of spice milk and egg, some people add suet which adds to the fat content.
> If you make it yourself you can look up the carb counts for the bread, fruit, milk and sugar in the recipe add them up and divide by the number of portions.
> (a quick google found livestrong suggesting that it had 52g carbs for a 110g portion, which sounds about right)



I thought that was bread and butter pudding


----------



## HelenM (Feb 11, 2011)

> I thought that was bread and butter pudding



no, not nearly so elegant,  much more bread. The egg and milk is just to mix,not to make a custard. it was originally made to use up leftover bread and as the fruit is the expensive bit  it depended on how much you could afford.  I can remember it being given to kids when they got home from school in the '50s.


----------



## Donald (Feb 11, 2011)

Try  these


http://www.netmums.com/food/Bread_Pudding.669/


http://thefoody.com/baking/breadpudding.html

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/13355/bread-pudding


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Donald said:


> Try  these
> 
> 
> http://www.netmums.com/food/Bread_Pudding.669/
> ...



Hasn't tempted me 

But bread and pudding would over


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 12, 2011)

can remember my brother made it at school once - didn't like it that much - very stodgy..


----------

